# Cool white CFL's



## BSki8950 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey everyone,

              Ive been reading and refreshing my memory about color temps for CFL's. Im looking to get some 100 watt cool white CFL's but all i can find are ones with a color temp of 5000k. I dont think these ones will work because they are not 14000k right? I did find some good ones for flowering. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

6500k for veg and 2100k for flower


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks i guess someones wrong in the Growfaq-fluoros section. I appreciate it.


----------



## sike89 (Feb 14, 2010)

i use 4 40w cfl at 4100k and 2 40w at 2700k they are grwoing just fine but pcduck is correct with the 6500k is best for veg and 2700k is best for flower


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 14, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> 6500k for veg and 2100k for flower




What he said ^^
6000k-6500K for Veg,  2100K-2700K for flowering


3000k-3300k  Warm white
4100k Cool white - Should be added to both Veg and Flower,as white is a combination of a few different frequencies, mainly green and yellow, adding a fuller spectrum, and helping plants to develop carotenoids.


----------

